# good places near Grayson?



## MewsicLovr (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello - I'm a relatively new hunter and I'm still trying to find good places to hunt deer.  I live in Grayson which I know isn't exactly close to anything, so it is what it is.  I work and don't have a lot of free time so I can only hunt on weekends.  I don't have much hunting experience so I'm not exactly well versed in "good places" to go hunt.  I've done a little research and I know the closest WMA's to me are:

Redlands
Oconee WMA
Lake Russell
others?

Are any of these worth hunting?  Would you recommend anything else?  I'm not looking for someone's honey hole, I'm just looking for some general locations and/or guidelines so I stand a reasonable chance of getting a deer.


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 24, 2016)

Check out Oconee nat forest near monticello


----------



## Milkman (Oct 24, 2016)

If you are new and don't have much time to hunt you may want to consider getting in a club.


----------



## MewsicLovr (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for the replies.  I don't have a lot of spare cash either, so I don't think getting into a club is going to happen anytime soon, that's why I've been looking into public lands mostly.  I'll check out Oconee in more depth.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 28, 2016)

Also check into the quota hunts for next year.It might take a few years to get enough points to get on some of them


----------

